# EGR Valve Issues?



## Broamanov (Mar 17, 2009)

I own a 94, Maxima the SOHC version. It has lately been running rough and I decided to change the Distributor Cap, Rotor, Plug Wires and Spark Plugs (yes i checked to make sure i had the order right). This did not help and indeed caused my engine to start acting in the sort of way that makes me contemplate finding a priest.

It is idling very roughly, and will often stall when I put it in drive or reverse when the engine is cold and sometimes it will stall when I go to stop after driving a bit. My Hanes manual seems to suggest that the problem may be related to the EGR Valve. I figured i'd ask here before dropping a fair chunk of change on a replacement. What say's the Forums in regards to this?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

have you checked the injectors? they are a much more common malady on the 3rd gen than an EGR valve


----------



## Broamanov (Mar 17, 2009)

internetautomart said:


> have you checked the injectors? they are a much more common malady on the 3rd gen than an EGR valve


Fuel injectors eh? Those aren't too hard to get too and i"ll check that out. Thanks


----------

